# Sterilizing Brushes



## laceface (Sep 24, 2009)

Is it possible to sterilize brushes? I've read around and everybody says to dip your brushes in alcohol after washing them. However, when I went to school to become an Esthetician, we read that alcohol can be used as a disinfectant or sanitizer depending on the strength but NOT to sterilize. Staph & Pink eye are transferred so easily, it's scary!! How do you clean your brushes?


----------



## Nepenthe (Sep 24, 2009)

I've never heard of anyone actually sterilizing their brushes, I always hear the term sanitize.  To sterilize you're removing all microorganisms, whereas to sanitize you're lowering them to acceptable levels.

I don't know of any processes of sterilization that would actually leave your brushes in tact.  If there is a particular concern with a client, I would suggestion disposable brushes/applicators.

If you're interested in the technical/scientific details, check out these links:
Sanitization
Sterilization


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Sep 24, 2009)

Get this

it sterilizes, cleans, and dries super fast

Cinema Secrets Brush Cleaner: Brush Cleaner / Tools / Products / Alcone Company


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 24, 2009)

UV-desinfectors could help.


----------



## hello_kitty (Sep 24, 2009)

You could autoclave it... but I would venture a guess that the brush wouldn't survive in one piece...  but it'd certainly sterilize whatever was left!

The goal is definitely sanitation, not sterilization.  And honestly, if it looks like someone has pink eye or some other infection, I'd look into disposable tools if you had to work on them.


----------



## renaissancegirl (Dec 21, 2009)

I swish each of my brushes in a mixture of water, tea tree oil and joboba oil before I wash them thoroughly with facial soap. The tea tree oil helps kill germs while the joboba oil removes makeup. I do this every one or two weeks.

Hope that helps.


----------

